# Compilador CCS



## Mol (Mar 25, 2007)

Hola, necesito encontrar el compilador de C CCS para un PIC 16F877A, busco el compilador para integrarlo en el MPLAB, y sobre todo que sea gratis. Si alguien me puede decir donde lo puedo encontrar se lo agradeceria


----------



## Elvic (Abr 12, 2007)

esta es la pagina de uno muy famoso o por lo menos el que yo conosco 

http://www.sourceboost.com/

para la descarga directa del programa 

http://www.sourceboost.com/CommonDownload.html

aunque tengo una pregunta como? - para integrarlo al mplab- 8)
este compilador que te menciono es muy bueno te genera los archivos para ensamblador  .asm o .hex para programar con un programador universal o con el programa icprog..

suerT


----------



## downcount (Abr 12, 2007)

Hola!!! despues de instalar el CCS necesitas instalar un archivo ejectutable que es un driver para integrar el CCS dentro del MPLAB, y configurar el MPLAB para que encuentre el directorio de instalacion del CCS. Esta es la configuracion:    
Project/set languaje Tools Locations/CCS/ejecutables/ seleccionar el directorio donde se encuentra,


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 7, 2007)

mula mulita va por el campo "buscado->programas->ccs"


----------



## jorgeq18 (Jul 16, 2008)

gracias  Elvic los link me ayudaron de mucho 

yo estoy aprendiendo a usar ccs no sabes si este programa puede simular la ejecucion del codigo


----------



## Elvic (Jul 16, 2008)

saludos jorgeq18
si en este programa puedes simular tu código C  que compiles;
ademas cuenta con opciones para visualizar los registros  y estados de memoria, también trae algunos agregados como por ejemplo: led o tira de leds, display 7segmentos y uno para que simules al entrada analógica en el caso de los pic que cuenten con esa opción.

suerT


----------



## jorgeq18 (Jul 21, 2008)

gracias por tu respuesta Elvic
Me podrias ayudar con mas información acerca de esta caracteristica del ccs o un manual ya que en la ayuda del programa no e podido encontrar nada al respecto

gracias por tu ayuda de antemano


----------



## jorgeq18 (Jul 22, 2008)

me respondo 
la ayuda de ccs con el manual es una gran herramienta que hay que explotar

pero el problema que he tenido y no puedo utilizar  es 
standar_i/o

dandome un error el cual es 
i/o error 103


----------



## Elvic (Jul 22, 2008)

hola jorgeq18

Bueno mira en realidad no se porque te aparece ese error que mencionas, o que programa quieres hacer y para que PIC lo quieres compilar,

checa que sea el micro-controlador correcto cundo quieres compilarlo, por cierto si pudieras decirnos que es lo que pretendes que haga el programa ya si tener mas idea de porque pasa ese error, de cualquier manera  seguimos visitando el tema , para saber si lo pudiste resolver, el echo es que yo tampoco soy muy experto, pero es muy interesante y se aprende muchísimo, de las experiencias de otras personas así que no te desesperes, si no te contesta en seguida lo que pasa es que no se cuenta con la información necesaria para responderte 

suerte


----------



## jhon364 (Jul 22, 2008)

hola!

quisiera saber como habilito el MPLAB para trabajar en C. me crea un acceso directo de PCW y de MPLAB en el escritorio luego de instalarlo. Instalé el 8.1 pero no me funciona cuando creo el proyecto.

gracias


----------



## jhon364 (Jul 22, 2008)

de que archivo ejecutable está hablendo downcount no se cual es. podria ser un poco más explícito.

graccias


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Jul 31, 2008)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo por acá y he estado leyendo este post, ta que estoy empezando a incursionar en este tema del ccs. 
jhon364 por lo que vi tenes que ir a proyect del mplab, ahí se despliega el menú y te vas a set lenguaje tool y ahí te va a salir los distintos lenguajes de programación y seleccionas el ccs. Espero que te sirva suerte


----------



## jhon364 (Ago 1, 2008)

Gracias por la información diego ya hice esto pero aún no he empezado a programar sobre el Mplab. voy  a leer el manual de Ccs y luego empiezo.


----------



## jorgeq18 (Ago 6, 2008)

Lo que paso es que esta experimentando con la librería Estándar i/o para el manejo de comunicación serial con el pic 16f887 y creo que es el manejo de la librería pero no he podido resolver el problema 
Intente con código ya predigo que me dieron en otro foro pero nada 
Gracias  por tu ayuda Elvic


----------



## chriselba (Ago 28, 2008)

Jorqeq18 creo que el problema está en que compilas el programa sin haber creado el proyecto, es decir una vez hayas escrito el programa en C debes crear un proyecto y luego compilas, creándose los archivos .hex, .err, etc.


----------



## jimmyneutron (Jun 7, 2010)

ayi les envio el manual del compiler ccs. espero les sirva de mucho


----------



## COSMICO (Oct 7, 2010)

Como estan todos.
Haganme un favor..como configuro el option de ccs para que solo me genere 
los archiovos cof y hex..los otros no me interesan..


----------

